# Building this for fun



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

so I wanted to have something "portable" and interesting to run so I designed this to build and play with.

will be beginning the build in a couple weeks after I fine tune the plan a little more.

Upper portion


Lower Staging


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Steve are you settled down now?
You say portable, does that still mean your roaming around the states?

Where you at now? Midwest?

Nice looking layout to "play" with. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

will you be able to walk around the whole thing?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes I can walk all the way around it. It will also be on casters so it can be shoved around the room. Separates into 2 4x8 tables for getting out of the room


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Cool plan!!!!


----------

